# Newbie looking for ONLINE group (in Europe.)



## White-Devil (May 10, 2010)

Hello, looking for an online group for, well, anything. Have zero experience but I do have the Player's handbook for 4 and 3.5e around. Only groups from Europe to make for easier planning. (Yes, I admit to being sort of lazy in that regard.)

///W-D


----------



## Sakusammakko (May 16, 2010)

Hi!

Saw that nobody responded to your post.  I have a new GMT-friendly campaign starting up.  Check out the thread on this forum.  If you like what you see, send me a PM.
http://www.enworld.org/forum/gamers...istorically-inspired-online-d-d-campaign.html

R


----------



## White-Devil (Jun 5, 2010)

Sakusammakko said:


> Hi!
> 
> Saw that nobody responded to your post.  I have a new GMT-friendly campaign starting up.  Check out the thread on this forum.  If you like what you see, send me a PM.
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/gamers...istorically-inspired-online-d-d-campaign.html
> ...




Cheers my good man, will take a look.


----------



## NPGuest (Jun 21, 2010)

Not sure how interested you are in trying to play in an environment that runs in EST, but I have a 4e D&D chat online using a homebrewed world.

Come check us out if you are interested.   

Info on Ouroboros


----------

